# Lucky keeps pooping in the house& its not the 1st time



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok so this is really bugging me!
Ok yesterday, let Lucky out at midnight as Jimmy Kimmel was over and all the dogs actually went out. The Hubby gets up at 5:45 am goes downstairs where Lucky is and there it is Poop on the floor. That is a 6 hour time frame. 
Ok, Lucky is 12 years 4 months old. He is a pretty spry old guy! Ornery as well you know ornery. But he has done this before also. So what I have been doing is giving him a doggy bed to sleep on and keeping him in a section of the living room where he is blocked off so he doesn't do this deed as he has been on the family room carpet. I let him out always I never ever forget to let him out at night and its always between 11;30 and midnight so there is that. My hubby goes to work Monday through Friday gee like most so that's the time he gets to letting the dogs out again around between 6 am and 6:15 am always during the week. The weekends of course do vary. But the routine is this. And funny Lucky never ever poops inside during the day at all its always always at this time during the night. This has happened I would say without exaggerating at least over the past 8 months ten times if not, its more. What I am wondering is if its because he's older, is he being lazy, is he getting so use to a habit,(routine he got himself into) he just assumes this is what he should do, but this has just been going on now these past so many months.
He eats 1/4 cup grain free kibble either orijen or wellness core in the morning and evening in the evening he gets wet with it 1/4 of the can right now I have evangers and treats are raw bones or 3 calorie Charlie bear or I have the small tiny mother hubbard variety ones. That's it. Nothing has changed diet wise right now. 
I guess since I got this note sitting at my spot this morning saying from the hubby " I am sick of cleaning this dogs (yeah we all know the word) up all the time." And I really have no clue what to do with him. And I really have no clue why he is doing this so much all the time when there really is no reason I can think of for it.
Like I said he's a spry dog, walks on walks, plays with toys, never poops in the house any other time but at the night between those specific hours and why I have no clue. Clueless here! and clueless because theirs no reason I can think of for it. I am not one to build a dog house for my dosg they are inside dogs, Ewwww and I am not doing a diaper on him yuck!hwell:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Is it anywhere close to the back door like he was trying to get out and couldn't? Is it diarrhea?

My dog does that on occasion, but i can usually trace it back to something he's eaten.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I would say he is getting old and his sphincter isn't able to hold it in all night. Can you feed him earlier in the a.m. and then again earlier in the p.m. so hopefully he will expel outside instead of inside. Good Luck Wags, I feel for you!


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Giardia?
I know when my girls pick up a parasite they have accidents, even though they are fully house trained.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks guys! Its not diarrhea its solid poop! And no he does not even make the effort to go by the back door, its like he just poops wherever the heck he feels like ughhhhh! Ornery dog!!!!!!!!!!!! And he was at the vet recently so not giardia. Its maybe the old age then but he's so darn ornery and spry! So active ,thats why I wondered if he was being stubborn ! The feeding earlier may help. I'm getting pretty annoyed though with him. gosh its only the 6 hour span and hes in a nice warm house ugh!And the fact he does it only then! Dang little guy! I have to admit I don't feel sorry for him because he has so many chances to go and its only that little 6 hour period. and I already actually threw a nice carpet out ,bought a blue ugly 32 dollar one at menards (hate it) and he pooped that one up and we have washed a re washed and well you get it and so now with the spot in the living room its not carpeted and he has his bed but looks sad but what else to do! Old age yes but don't beagles live to like 15 or longer or am I wrong there? So sad but he has to do better at this because its just not going well with him pooping up the house P. U.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Could you have him sleep in the kitchen? When I don't trust dogs to be housebroken, I have a nice warm bed behind the kitchen table and they sleep there during the night. Easy clean up!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Has anything else changed, not with his food but in the house itself? Kid go off to college, or someone moved out or someone moved in, got a new pet etc?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Whiteleo~ You know what I had never ever thought that way at all. But funny my son who is moved out of the house and living on his own, came home a bit ago and Lucky just loves him. I mean he cry's when he comes home and expects him to give him all the attention. Wow that may be right then. Oh boy and they he will be home just Saturday because they are going to a Bears game Sunday so heck, I wonder if this will affect Lucky . Could be the ticket here! I am now going to log a chart and see if this is affecting him. Lucky ,does love my one son the most ,its pretty obvious ,and, I think ,that maybe it does affect Lucky when my son pops in for a bit and leaves for a long while. Maybe Lucky is missing my son, and is being obstinate and telling us his feelings by pooping in the house, good call , I cant thank you thank you thank you enough for putting that in my head !!!!!! This is something I never ever thought of!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Dogs are funny creatures and things affect them more than we know!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, Chelsy is almost 15 and at about age 12 she transferred from free reign of the house to sleeping with her bed in the laundry room at night. That was when she had her first UTI and was having pee accidents. We cleared that up and she was dry all night but she still stayed with her basket in the laundry room because she'd gotten used to it.

Now she is blind and for the last few weeks I would go to get her up in the morning and find out that she had wandered out of her bed and ended up on Shade's bed during the night. Poor Shade would be sleeping on the hard floor because he's too sweet to growl at Chelsy for stealing his bed during the night. So now Chelsy has transitioned from her bed to her crate at night this week. It's been a week and she is actually perfectly happy at night in her crate and she has had no accidents at all and it keeps her from wandering. I think she actually sleeps sounder in the crate. 

Maybe it is time for you to start confining Lucky to a smaller area, in addition to changing his feeding time. I feed Chelsy and the other dogs at 4 pm so that they all get a chance to poop before bed. I've transitioned all my dogs to a smaller area as they got older and none of them really objected. It's a lot easier to put them on something with a vinyl floor and then I don't end up mad at them when they do have an accident.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Chowder-awwww Chelsey sounds sweet and Shade is a hero! I actually still have the crate I used when Gordon was a pup. Iit's actually big and really huge when I think of it for Lucky. He's 25kbs and it's a large size crate. He may all in all actually feel safer maybe in this. I think I may just drag it out of it's hiding place in the garage. See I kept it as the hubby said no more dogs/puppies for (cough/cough) when I decide/surprise him (ya right) with another dog. if that happens again/not saying it won't haha. But that is another good solution to the problem. Again thanks to all for the great responses! P.S. I fed him at 4 pm today. Keeping the fingers crossed!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Don't really have anything else to add Wagsy, I'm just reading and learning in case this happens to Mollie one day. But I did want to wish you luck and hope that the earlier feeding helps. Thats a great idea about the crate too, if that has to be the next step. It sucks when our pups start doing stuff like this without any rhyme or reason. Sucks worse that they are getting older too. Let us know how it goes, oh, and good luck with the husband too!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

WoooHoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!! I fed him earlier as suggested, put the crate up yesterday. Man its big heehee! And yes actually he went in there at 11:00 pm an hour earlier! He really did like it settled on his cozy fluffy bed inside the crate after going outside of course haha, and wooohooooo NO POOP!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know I shouldn't be this excited first day but heck I am excited haha! And being Saturday the hubby let him out at 7 am this morning so heck guys it was 8 whole hours woooohoooo! Ok went out and had a nice starbucks latte! (I get the no whip and light as can be ) but yummmyyyy! My way of celebrating and having a GOOD DAY! Oh and of course No nasty notes heehee! Ahhhh Thanks to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am back to doing the happy dance ummm with Lucky heehee!
But again the test will be my son comes home tonight to go to that Bears game Sunday with some of the fam. we shall see how it goes then after he leaves here Sunday!!!!!! Fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, what a good boy Lucky is. Gosh you must be happy, I really hope that this is the answer. Now you can stick it to your husband, hee hee. Love it when things work out.......I'll keep my fingers (and legs) crossed for you tonight.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Good for you and good for Lucky!! I love when we can do the happy dance!!

I know Chelsy is happier in her crate this week. Yes, it is a pain to have to walk around the big crate in the laundry room but I use it to sort laundry on top of! Might as well use it for something as long as it's there. I always toss a small 'cookie' in with Chelsy when she goes to bed too, so of course she just loves going to bed at night in her crate! 

Glad it's working for Lucky. Don't get upset if there is an occasional accident with the old guy, but at least he is contained and happy in one spot now.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wags said:


> Chowder-awwww Chelsey sounds sweet and Shade is a hero! I actually still have the crate I used when Gordon was a pup. Iit's actually big and really huge when I think of it for Lucky. He's 25kbs and it's a large size crate. He may all in all actually feel safer maybe in this. I think I may just drag it out of it's hiding place in the garage. See I kept it as the hubby said no more dogs/puppies for (cough/cough) when I decide/surprise him (ya right) with another dog. if that happens again/not saying it won't haha. But that is another good solution to the problem. Again thanks to all for the great responses! P.S. I fed him at 4 pm today. Keeping the fingers crossed!


i think you've gotten some great advice...

i will say we still have kennels from my shih tzus who are all at the bridge....i'll get rid of lots of things because no one can accuse me of being a hoarder...but never kennels or crates.

never know when you might need one.

and i think maybe you need one now.....


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok a not so great update. So you know I put the crate up . well the son came home Saturday. Ok so it was no problem. Lucky actually slept with him that night and it was all good YES! No problems. Ok so they go to the game and my son leaves that evening. Well what happened is this I had to go to the hosp. with my one daughter she was having severe stomach pains she went to the immediate care center where they told her to go to the hosp. for a ct scan for her appendix. well I was there with her for four hours and Yes no appendicitis, but she has some stomach issues needs to see a specialist. ok so that then I didn't get to see my son to say goodbye which is no biggie , but this morning I did text him and he said Lucky was sitting by the door just staring at him leaving. Which I didn't know this. so anyway last night let Lucky out at 11:30PM I was, shoot ,tired from sitting and waiting in a hosp. for four hours, tired from doing nothing but waiting ugh! And so I decide because get this the hubby doesn't like that the dog is in (as he calls it jail)(gee now that was really nice of the hubby ) (concerned about little lucky haha) so, I that Sunday evening say Ok (me growl) and I decide well its fine to let him then on a leash, in the living room, which we are redoing so it has the floor ripped up and is wood right now going to be redone no big deal. So ok put him on a leash that is very long its two leashes tied together which does give him freedom which is fine I have no complaints with it and his nice cozy bed so heck he's good. And well at 6:00PM when the hubby goes down I got the note and it wasn't good just said DOG SH**..... so I heard sarcasm and loud yelling from a NOTE! The hubby's not being a bad guy because he didn't want the dog in jail as he called it, but also it is unpleasant when you get up go to make coffee and well there it is looking at you and stinking. UGH! Have to crate him then for sure and I do think when my son comes home Lucky just loves him so much it is his way of telling us he misses him and well yep He's getting old! So no happy dance today! But I am starting to feel sorry for the dog and everyone. Its just getting unpleasant in the house, and my Yankee candles are costing me a bundle here! Ok that's an exaggeration but you get what I mean! Well, we are just going to have to deal with this and just keep up a good thought is all! Oh well back to square one!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Just keep him in the crate at night and hopefully all will be good! 

Wags, My Husband has had a similar complaint about my 16 yr old cat. She is starting to pee, and not on the throw rugs, she has peed on the 1000.00 carpet we had shipped from Hawaii. NOT A GOOD THING! I said to him, what, you want me to get rid of you when you can't hold your pee? He understood that, he knows that the cat doesn't go because she is old, we just took the expensive carpet out of the house. 

Hopefully this will be an easy fix if you can keep him crated at night, Good Luck!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry that it happened but I think you have the answer with the crate. Sometimes it's more trouble dealing with the husbands then with the dogs! Believe me, been there, done that!! I hear all the time about it when Chelsy has an accident in the house. But, she is almost 15 and these things happen. She is really just fine in her crate at night now and is SOUND asleep when I wake her up in the morning. She has a teddy bear in there with her, gets a cookie at night when I put her in there, and has some nice big fluffy towels that I can change and wash if she happens to have an accident in there. 

Just tell him to hush, it's not doggie jail, and that dogs actually LIKE their crates!! Rocky goes to bed in his every night while we are watching tv. We have to go and get him out of his and wake him up to make him go out one last time before we actually go to bed for real.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Love these responses! Well he went back in doggy* jail* last night and wow, things were just fine! No poop and a content dog and content owners!!!* great big smile* so thats going to be the routine out late at night and then in the *jail*! But he doesn't mind and everyone here is happy! Thanks everyone *HUGS* *HUGS* *HUGS* and a doggy kiss from Lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------

